# Speed up browsing with Silk



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

I was unhappy with the speed of the Silk browser, especially after the way it was hyped but I found this article explaining how to speed up the browsing speed and it did wonders for my browsing experience. Thought I would pass it on in case anyone else is interested. 
Its all just changing a few settings so its very simple. I left the plugin one alone because I didn't want prompts but I did change to Mobile view and I turned off acceleration (Seems like it should be on to speed things up but I found the opposite to be true).

http://www.howtogeek.com/98241/how-to-make-the-kindle-fire-silk-browser-actually-fast/


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Very interesting...I think I'll give that a spin.  I'll let you know if it works for me.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Sad to say the slowest website so far is kindle boards.  Using the settings in the article, sans mobile view, I tested it here and I'm quite impressed with the speed difference.  Topics are loading much quicker and I haven't had the issue with redirecting to amazon like I did as recently as an hour ago.  I'm going to keep using it this way for a while to see if the speed continues.  I have a slow Internet connection so I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Kindleboards has been getting slow even with normal desktops lately. That's not an issue with Silk, it's a KB issue.
Extreme lag here much of the time.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Kindleboards has been getting slow even with normal desktops lately. That's not an issue with Silk, it's a KB issue.
> Extreme lag here much of the time.


I've noticed that as well. I wonder if there was a membership spike due to the launch of the Fire.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Tried it, and works nicely! Thanks.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Even though it may be an issue with Kindle Boards, the changes to silk made this forum load better/quicker for me.  It still isn't lightening quick but that is also an issue with my internet service.  I'm liking the adjustment so far.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Silk was very very slow for me at first with acceleration enabled but has gradually improved a great deal of the last few days. It stills stalls on certain websites on occasion but other than that it's getting better.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, I just did this, it's very noticeable faster, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are reading this site on your Fire, you would be better served using Tapatalk.  I know it costs $2.99 in the appstore, but most forums these days (and almost every tech one that I know of) are compatible.  It loads beautifully, instantly and since it's made for mobile devices, no need to pinch, zoom or scroll.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh I'm a TapaTalk believer LOL!! But I couldn't believe the difference when I went on FaceBook after doing the above, huge huge huge!!!


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

The web sites been loading pretty fast on my Fire. I will probably try those suggestions though. I just turn off accelerate now to see how that is.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> If you are reading this site on your Fire, you would be better served using Tapatalk. I know it costs $2.99 in the appstore, but most forums these days (and almost every tech one that I know of) are compatible. It loads beautifully, instantly and since it's made for mobile devices, no need to pinch, zoom or scroll.


I tried Tapatalk but I'm not sure I could get used to it. I'll play some more and see. Maybe I didn't give it enough of a chance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My problem with Tapatalk on my Fire is that I don't see links.  Anyone else have thisbproblem?

Betsy


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My problem with Tapatalk on my Fire is that I don't see links. Anyone else have thisbproblem?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. I see the address but no hyperlink. I'm also having another issue... It does not appear that my "favorites" are saving. For example, I subscribed to the Kindle Fire section and it says it was added as a Favorite. If I go there immediately then it shows in the Favorites list, but if I go back later, nothing is listed.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I just started using Tapatalk and am surprised at how well it works.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tips on speeding up the browser.  Easy to do.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My problem with Tapatalk on my Fire is that I don't see links. Anyone else have thisbproblem?
> 
> Betsy


Yes. You can open the post up in the browser to see the link easily enough, but then I had the issue of random orange lines & ending up at Amazon that another poster mentioned


----------

